
German Club St. Pauli Badge on UK Anti-Terrorism Guide Under 'Left Wing Signs' - notkaiho
https://www.espn.co.uk/football/st-pauli/story/4035919/german-club-st-pauli-badge-on-uk-anti-terrorism-guide-under-left-wing-signs-symbols-aid
======
kawsper
Also named in the Prevent documents was Extinction Rebellion, you can view the
whole document here: [https://www.scribd.com/document/442388847/Counter-
terrorism-...](https://www.scribd.com/document/442388847/Counter-terrorism-
policing?secret_password=P5YaNHBdFpVSfZDTBAVj)

~~~
raxxorrax
I didn't know St. Pauli had fans outside of Germany until I saw a large group
of Brits on the train that were partying hard. You could hear them over great
distances. I am not a real soccer fan, but due to proximity and clientele it
is the club I would mostly align with and it notoriously shelters fans that
don't take soccer too seriously.

Soccer is known to have violent fans and this club is no exception, but I
think there are far, far worse examples. St. Pauli notoriously has fans that
are politically on the left, which is unusual for most soccer clubs. At least
you get that impression if you read about violence around the sport.

To be honest, this list seems like the usual ridiculous hysteria of counter-
terrorism efforts that certainly caused more damage than a soccer club ever
could. Maybe the protesters are onto something.

------
Zenst
Just read this - which gives a fair insight into the actual club origins and
directions: [https://www.bundesliga.com/en/news/Bundesliga/st-pauli-
hambu...](https://www.bundesliga.com/en/news/Bundesliga/st-pauli-hamburg-cult-
club-explained-max-kruse-reeperbahn-song-2-millerntor-475424.jsp)

Though do note that the word "cult" is used often and would not be a stretch
to see how an outsider to that culture would run-think in the wrong direction.
But like the flag, which probably don't help the ignorant upon their
perceptions.

~~~
notkaiho
"cult" in that is used in the same way that "cult film" or "cult classic".
Nothing to do with an actual cult.

~~~
Zenst
Exactly - why I said "Though do note that the word "cult" is used often and
would not be a stretch to see how an outsider to that culture would run-think
in the wrong direction. But like the flag, which probably don't help the
ignorant upon their perceptions."

------
OJFord
I found the submitted title impossible to parse before starting to understand
the content of the body.

I think it's not helped by Click-Bait Case, which HN seemed to recently start
applying to submissions unless you go back and edit them to your original
submission, at which point it accepts it.

The following seems much easier to parse, (still not a great title, but that's
not HN/submitter's problem) to me anyway:

> German club St Pauli badge on UK anti-terrorism guide under 'Left wing
> signs'

------
Jamwinner
Violence against 'undesirables', what could go wrong? /s

While I find the classification of hate/terror groups asinie even here
(juggalos? Really?) this is clearly a group that ocassionally makes threats.
Be lucky this ia just a guide for now. People in the USA have lost their kids
because their favorite musical group was associated with asshats.

~~~
makomk
This is clearly a group that makes more than just threats:
[https://www.thesportsman.com/articles/effigies-hooligans-
and...](https://www.thesportsman.com/articles/effigies-hooligans-and-violence-
the-madness-of-the-hsv-v-st-pauli-hamburg-derby)

They're football hooligans, with everything that usually entails. ESPN are
just being apologists for them because their violence is accompanied by the
correct political ideas.

~~~
lispm
The article is mainly about the hooligans from the HSV, the local rival club.

If you look at German soccer clubs, St.Pauli has no special hooligan problem.
Slightly less than most.

------
woodpanel
St. Pauli Fan here. It should be clarified, that the sign isn't made illegal
in the UK, but rather one possible indicator of many to look for, as a
guidance for people unfamiliar with certain political scenes. Heck, even
Greenpeace is on that list too, as well as "Atomkraft? Nein Danke", the sign
of the German anti-nuclear-energy-movement.

Being a fan since my family took me to their games as a kid, I have to admit,
this list has some truth to it. The stadium is plastered with stickers bearing
most of the adjacent signs. Not every FCSP fan is a left-wing extremist, but
left-wing extremists wear their merch, even when not into football at all.

Makes me think though, whether to take my merch with me the next time I travel
into the UK.

~~~
Zenst
Thank you for your insight +1 from me for that.

------
milsebg
The "Badge" is essentially resembling a pirate flag (white skull with crossed
bones on black background).

Hamburg, of which St. Pauli is a nation-wide well-known area often in the
media because it's red light district and its most known police station, is
also traditionally a hot spot of militant antifa scene.

In 2017 the antifa turned that city into a burning hell looking like civil war
area.

If that would not be enough, there is a building squatted since 1989 by far
left scene.

So, it is not that counter-intuitive to associate fans of Germany's most
violent soccer club with the far left scene of that city...

~~~
TekMol

        there is a building squatted
        since 1989 by far left scene
    

Which building would that be?

~~~
h4kor
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rote_Flora](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rote_Flora)

~~~
virtualritz
Probably that's what patent was referring to. How this is related to the St.
Pauli soccer club eludes me though.

Caveat: I was born and grew up in Hamburg.

~~~
westpfelia
Anything to tear it down maybe? I dont know, I lived in Hamburg for 2 years
and loved it. In fact I should move back...

